# John Deere 140



## wmaduncan (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello my name is Bill and I reside in central Pennsylvania.

I am currently working on a 1970 JD 140 H-1. I am in need of a few parts. I have been on Ebay and those people are nuts! They all but want an arm and leg and first born for some of the parts I need and most of it is junk.

Here is my list, Headlight panel, grille, fuel tank. It is a short list, I do know some 110 and 112 tractors will be the same as the 140. As I move forward with the project I may also want to purchase some attachments for it as well.

So if know of somebody in my neck of the woods that may have some of these goodies give me a shout please. I am willing to travel some to get the parts I need and I pay cash.

Thank You.


----------



## moreiron (Sep 24, 2013)

The late 110,112,120, & 140 all fit i believe. Fuel tank and grill should not be to bad to find. Headlight panels where an option and being plastic like the hoods had a high fatality rate. Good Luck, If I find something I'll give you a shout. I have 3-140's but currently few extra good parts. Welcome to the 140 world.


----------



## wmaduncan (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome, I just called a guy today and he said he has a huge tractor graveyard. He claims they have hauled out six thirty yard dumpsters of just plain junk so far. However he said he has a lot of JD in the yard yet. So I will be off and running up there this week to see what I can find.


----------



## moreiron (Sep 24, 2013)

Great! good luck.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hoods On the 100 series were fiber glass not plastic.


----------



## moreiron (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry my comment was misunderstood, I should have spelled it out more clearly. The statement should have read- "Headlight panels where an option and being plastic they like the fiberglass hoods had a high fatality rate". My apologies. All 4 of my 140's clearly have fiberglass hoods. Thanks JD100.


----------

